# TTRS Turbo boost question



## NSYTTRS (Mar 5, 2013)

Just picked up my 2013 TTRS. Thought the turbo boost kicked in around 1600 rpm. Only does that in sport mode. What am I missing?


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

sport mode makes the throttle more sensitive, meaning you don't have to push the pedal as much to get the same amount of power as non-sport mode, thats why you are thinking boost is more/sooner but its really not


----------



## NSYTTRS (Mar 5, 2013)

But shouldnt the boost come at the same RPM? First turbo so pretty clueless!!


----------



## TRZ06 (Jan 20, 2013)

NSYTTRS said:


> But shouldnt the boost come at the same RPM? First turbo so pretty clueless!!


It does, it just feels like it is different because between the two modes at the same throttle position the input is different. 

The harder you press the pedal, the more boost you get, but the same throttle input at the same pedal position are different in each mode. 

It's an illusion


----------



## NSYTTRS (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks. Much appreciated


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

It's more like 1,800 and this engine still feels more like a NA engine versus turbo. Stellar job by Audi on this engine.


----------



## TRZ06 (Jan 20, 2013)

Black BeauTTy said:


> It's more like 1,800 and this engine still feels more like a NA engine versus turbo. Stellar job by Audi on this engine.


I could not agree more.

I love N/A motors for their instant throttle response. Even though I don't have my TTRS yet (next week), I have had a 1997 Eclipse GS-T and a 2008 335i, and turbo cars have come a long way. I remember a lot of turbo lag in the GS-T back in the 90's, and while the 335i turbo lag was minimal, it was still there.

However in the TTRS, on the few test drives I have done and watching countless youtube videos of the TTRS on the track, you can not tell that it is a turbo, there really is no lag that I noticed on my test drives, it just responds instantly.

The question that I am wondering if if by going to a tune that increases boost, if that makes the car have more perceived turbo lag with a spike in power.

I am getting the Stasis tune from my dealer, but am going to not have it installed until after a couple of weeks of driving it stock, so I can tell the difference.

Audi really DID do an amazing job with this motor and as years go by turbo lag becomes less and less of an issue and noticable


----------



## 32vSC (Oct 11, 2009)

TRZ06 said:


> I am getting the Stasis tune from my dealer, ...


STaSIS lists no tune For the RS. Any link to info?


----------



## TraderGuy (Feb 3, 2013)

Toward the bottom of the list.

http://www.stasisengineering.com/products/engine-tuning


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

TRZ06 said:


> The question that I am wondering if if by going to a tune that increases boost, if that makes the car have more perceived turbo lag with a spike in power.


No more lag with a tune. Just more of everything to enjoy!


----------



## Williamttrs (Mar 29, 2013)

My two cents on the 335i vs TTRS. I owned a 335i and now own a TTRS. IMHO there is a dramatic difference in the two power plants. There was a small amount of turbo lag with the 335i. I had it tuned and it got faster overall, but the lag was more noticeable. The TTRS lag is almost non-existent. I was really surprised since the TTRS only has a single turbo and the 335i has twins. 

The power of the TTRS is drastically more than the 335i. The stock TTRS is much faster than the tuned 335i. 

There is not a single performance characteristic that is better with the 335i. I really don't consider these two vehicles to be in the same class. BMW needs to leave turbos to the pros. There were huge problems with the 335i turbos for the first couple of years. It was a lot of fun driving around with defective turbos for months while BMW got around to shipping out replacements.


----------



## smack_ttrs (Mar 24, 2013)

didn't bmw go to a single turbo this year? that seems to make so much more sense from a simplicity and spool/plumbing standpoint


----------



## Quisp (Mar 18, 2012)

They were running a single turbo but are also running a twin turbo as well. The 335is is twin turbo

I had a 2007 335i and then a 2008 335i. Both had Dinan Stage 2 and when i got my TT RS i was so disappointed in the lack of low end on the TT RS.
The 335i was so much quicker(partially due to the Dinan tune).
Then i got Stasis and the car got better(still not as quick as the 335 but it helped) Stasis is like the Audi equivalent of Dinan.
I have talked to a couple other 335 owners who said the same thing. The audi is fast but the bmw had more low end pull.
The tt rs is such a great looking car that i dont mind as much and if you go to a tune with more power it would be even better but i am one of those people that likes the warranty so i sacrifice some power to keep it.


----------



## TRZ06 (Jan 20, 2013)

Quisp said:


> They were running a single turbo but are also running a twin turbo as well. The 335is is twin turbo
> 
> I had a 2007 335i and then a 2008 335i. Both had Dinan Stage 2 and when i got my TT RS i was so disappointed in the lack of low end on the TT RS.
> The 335i was so much quicker(partially due to the Dinan tune).
> ...


I had a Turbo Tuner on my 335i, which was a plug and play unit and added about 30hp/TQ. 

Dinan has a very high point of entry, you pay a lot for the name.


----------



## cipsony (Mar 26, 2013)

I raced 335i stage 2 + WMI (JB software if I remember) many times. 
Stage 1 TT RS = 335i stage 2 & WMI
The TT RS is a little bit faster on the first run and then it is a little bit slower due to heat soak.

TT RS stage 2 & weight reduction = faster than 335i & hybrids + wmi

TT RS & Loba & WMI & weight reduction = ?


----------



## Quisp (Mar 18, 2012)

Dinan cost a little more but was worth it for me. Had 2 turbos and wastegates, 6 injectors, 6 ignition coils, 2 cutches and a fuel pump replaced plus all the labor that went with them. and they covered it all.

Dinan s3 335i was quicker than my stock TT RS especially under 3200 rpm. That is something i miss, could spin the tires moving in 2nd and 3rd gears. The tt rs power doesnt come on that early, hits about 3000 rpm which I wish waas lower.
The car handles great and looks fantastic.

But i digress......


----------



## Williamttrs (Mar 29, 2013)

It is interesting to read about other experiences with the 335i. Mine was a 2007 and it had turbo problems. So perhaps my experience was atypical. My 335i was slower and less responsive in all ways. Also I had the auto. So it is probably an apples and oranges comparison from me, since my TTRS is a standard. 

Someone correct me if I am wrong ( I am sure they will), but the specs on the 335 are less than the TTRS in every category. TTRS is lighter, has more power, has a earlier and longer torque/hp curve, higher red line and AWD. It does not seem possible that a 300 hp 335 could out perform the TTRS. I suppose if the gear ratios are very different in the 335, you could get some higher performance in a very narrow range. What else is there?


----------



## cipsony (Mar 26, 2013)

Williamttrs said:


> It is interesting to read about other experiences with the 335i. Mine was a 2007 and it had turbo problems. So perhaps my experience was atypical. My 335i was slower and less responsive in all ways. Also I had the auto. So it is probably an apples and oranges comparison from me, since my TTRS is a standard.
> 
> Someone correct me if I am wrong ( I am sure they will), but the specs on the 335 are less than the TTRS in every category. TTRS is lighter, has more power, has a earlier and longer torque/hp curve, higher red line and AWD. It does not seem possible that a 300 hp 335 could out perform the TTRS. I suppose if the gear ratios are very different in the 335, you could get some higher performance in a very narrow range. What else is there?


Actually people here are comparing stage 2 335i with stock TT RS or anyway a higher stage of tune 335i vs a lower equivalent of the TT RS.
Stock TT RS is faster than 335i ... much faster.


----------



## Quisp (Mar 18, 2012)

Stock to stock, the TT RS is a better car with better numbers.

The comment was made that a stock TT RS is better than a tuned 335i that is how the whole tuned thing got in there.
The car I had was Steve Dinans old car so it had all the good stuff, intake, exhaust, flash....had better numbers than stock m3..
The TT RS is a whole different thing. All wheel drive and smaller and looks soooooo goooood.

Curious though, what rpm do you feel the real surge from the car? If you are in 3rd or 4th gear and floor it at 1500 rpm, what rpm do you feel the car really pull hard?


----------



## cipsony (Mar 26, 2013)

I have a friend with a 335i stage 2.
He has some problems when fast shifting --> sometimes the car interrupts the ignition or something (i understood is common to all 335i).
Does anyone knows if this problem can be solved?


----------

